# Camellia Oil..



## lummerz (Oct 26, 2006)

I wanted to say that this stuff rocks! I love Camellia Oil. I use it as a moisturizer and in my opinion, I think it's great than any other moisturizer i have used. My skin just drinks this stuff. I have combination skin and i've been using it for almost a month now and my skin looks healthier than it was before. You can use Camellia oil for your hair, skin, nails, and body.

I'm not sure how it would work with people for oily skin. I can't say..but it's good if you are looking for a moisturizer and you have either combination, sensitive or dry skin.

It's high in oleic acid, much like human skin, so makes it able to penetrate the skin deeper into the skin.

I personally think that the less ingredients that a product has, the better...(generally speaking...) especially with moisturizers.

It's also a good oil to prevent your skin from wrinkling and even though i'm only 28 years old...and hardly have any wrinkles..thanks due to my genetics...i don't wanna be seeing it in my 30's or 40's..so prevention is the best medicine.

Anyway, Here are some information about Camellia oil!

Property of camellia oil is similar to the ingredient of human skin, so that camellia oil fit with hair care and skin care. Olive oil also has similar property to camellia oil. Both of camellia oil and olive oil are not easily dry. However, camellia oil exceeds olive oil in content of OREIN acid and chemical stability (including not easily to be oxidized). Camellia oil can help human body to protect from the stimulation and destruct e.g. ultraviolet radiation, sunburn that resulted from the outside aroundings. It has a good disinfecting and germicide effect. The camellia is used for treating tinsea. The components of camellia oil moisturize, soften, and protect hair, and provide it with moisture and shine. Meanwhile shampoo formulated with camellia oil is effective in cleaning dandgruff, easing prurigo and protecting from losing hair. Camellia oil contains vitamins, A, B &amp;E and various minerals, P, Za, Ca, Fe, Mn, and Mg. Comellia oil is one of the most rapidly absorbed oils making it an excellent choice as a facial oil. It has been used for centuries in China to protect and nourish skin from wrinkling.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

sounds like you have found something that work for you! that's wonderful!

i wonder how it's different from jojoba oil?


----------



## lummerz (Oct 26, 2006)

Well, i've used jojoba oil as well and i'm not particularly keen on it. I found that it just made my skin more oilier and my skin didn't soak it up as i thought it might.

jojoba oil is a fantastic moisturizer and has a high concentration of vitamin E. I can't find any information about having Vitamin B nor minerals. Jojoba oil is cheaper compared to camellia oil and i have to wonder if that's because it doesn't contain some of the vitamins and minerals that the camellia oil has.

I hope this helps. =)


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 26, 2006)

I've had camellia oil on my wishlist for MONTHS! I need to get it!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 26, 2006)

You should..its great stuff! Ive been wanting it for so long and was a bit weary cuz i dont handle oils very well but the camellia have exceeded my expectations!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 26, 2006)

I've been wanting to try this for a long while, too. How much does it cost, typically? You only need to use a few drops, so a little bottle would probably last quite a while and be good to start off with, right? I'm just not sure what kind would be best to get.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 26, 2006)

Yea..the bottle I bought it from was eBay Store - Hannari-Ya: MAIKO GEIKO, SHIRO-NURI, ACCESSORIES

Classic Japanese 'OSHIMA TSUBAKI' 100% Camellia Oil is what I bought.

3-4 drops and i rub it between my hands briefly and run my hands through my hair and face. 3-4 drops for face tends to be a bit too oily i find..so you wanna add some to your hair, hands, nails, feet..wherever.

I have to say that I do have short thick hair..so if you have longer hair..you might need a couple more drops.

There is another site that sells something similiar...

http://chidoriyaworld.stores.yahoo.net/

I don't know much about them..never ordered anything from them.

They have a different type of camellia oil but I don't know too much about the types. I find that the hannari-ya site has a better value because you get the camellia oil in a 60ml bottle whereas this other site..sells it in a 54ml bottle and that's the biggest they have...

I hope this helps..but have a looksie!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info! Good to know!


----------



## rejectstar (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the sites, I'll take a look


----------



## Leony (Oct 27, 2006)

I love Camelia oil, it's also called Tsubaki Oil in Japan. I use it for my hair, body and face(winter) when I'm feeling so dry.

I love that it doesn't smell like oil at all. I never like having any oily stuff on my hair, but I love this one.

I'm using this one and it's 100% pure. I'm on the 3rd bottle now. It got BIG raves here in Japan. You can check the Japanese language reviews here. It got 5 stars with 1291 reviews.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi leony! That's the exact same one I have. Yea, it's absolutely wonderful! I get mine shipped from kyoto....it's absolutely awesome!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 27, 2006)

wow. I will definitely keep an eye out for this. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Leony (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi leony! That's the exact same one I have. Yea, it's absolutely wonderful! I get mine shipped from kyoto....it's absolutely awesome!




Lol, yeah I figured that we might using the same product so I put the pic hehe.
It's widely available here in Japan. It cost around $12 USD for 60mL and $9 USD for 40mL.

Here's the Japanese official website for the product.

http://www.oshimatsubaki.co.jp/index.html


----------



## beautynista (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't wait to try it, I ordered some a while ago so it should be on its way. I love the fact that it gives UV protection.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you kidding me Leony?!! 12 bux for 60ml? My bottle was 17 bux for 60 ml with a 9.50 shipping costing in total $26.50 US!

Makes me wish I was in japan! I wish I knew about this stuff when I was in Okinawa. =X


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, yeah I figured that we might using the same product so I put the pic hehe.
It's widely available here in Japan. It cost around $12 USD for 60mL and $9 USD for 40mL.

Here's the Japanese official website for the product.

http://www.oshimatsubaki.co.jp/index.html

Umm...up for a CP if I can't find it on Ebay, Leony?


----------



## NYShopgirl (Oct 27, 2006)

anybody tried silkia camellia oil? That's the one I have i bought that at Goldport beauty..It's also 100% Camellia Oil. I just don't know if it has the same effect with your japanese camellia oil.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Umm...up for a CP if I can't find it on Ebay, Leony?



You can get it from here: Aromatherapy Base Oils - Massage - Natural Skin Care - Camellia Seed Oil


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Camelia oil, it's also called Tsubaki Oil in Japan. I use it for my hair, body and face(winter) when I'm feeling so dry.
I love that it doesn't smell like oil at all. I never like having any oily stuff on my hair, but I love this one.

I'm using this one and it's 100% pure. I'm on the 3rd bottle now. It got BIG raves here in Japan. You can check the Japanese language reviews here. It got 5 stars with 1291 reviews.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...05900001_1.jpg

The bottle kinda looks like a perfume bottle


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can get it from here: Aromatherapy Base Oils - Massage - Natural Skin Care - Camellia Seed Oil Thanks, but I found it on Hannari-Ya's ebay site and ordered it. No need for a CP - I asked because I couldn't find it yesterday, and thought they'd sold out.



$25 for 2 oz!! Eep!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome! Yea, no kidding...it is expensive but it will last you for ages..i bought mine about couple months ago..and i'm not even half way there..not even close and yes i use it everyday twice a day.

Once you get it..let me know how it works for ya!


----------



## Leony (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lummerz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you kidding me Leony?!! 12 bux for 60ml? My bottle was 17 bux for 60 ml with a 9.50 shipping costing in total $26.50 US! Makes me wish I was in japan! I wish I knew about this stuff when I was in Okinawa. =X

Oh yes, the original price for the oil is Â¥1365 Yen for 60 mL and Â¥945 Yen for 40mL you can check it on the website, here. I used my computer currency conventer, but you can use Yahoo one, here.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, but I found it on Hannari-Ya's ebay site and ordered it. No need for a CP - I asked because I couldn't find it yesterday, and thought they'd sold out.



$25 for 2 oz!! Eep! That's great, you've found it!


----------



## lummerz (Oct 28, 2006)

That's so cheap! I got rippered off =/

That's it....

I'm gonna buy a $1000 plane ticket to buy a $12 bottle of camellia oil ! ! !


----------



## Leony (Oct 28, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## beautynista (Oct 28, 2006)

For those who use it on their faces, do you dilute it with anything else...like jojoba oil? or do you apply it directly on your skin?


----------



## patsluv (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYShopgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anybody tried silkia camellia oil? That's the one I have i bought that at Goldport beauty..It's also 100% Camellia Oil. I just don't know if it has the same effect with your japanese camellia oil. I also use Silkia camellia oil bought from GoldportBeauty. I love it! It makes my skin feel so soft and smooth. It faded my post acne brown marks quite fast and is filling in some of my icepick acne scars. Some fine lines I had are less noticeable after a couple of months. It's $15 for 2 oz and lasts me about 4 months. I've tried jojoba oil, olive oil and rose hip oil and in my experience this camellia oil is better.


----------



## lacolora (Oct 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, yeah I figured that we might using the same product so I put the pic hehe.
It's widely available here in Japan. It cost around $12 USD for 60mL and $9 USD for 40mL.

Here's the Japanese official website for the product.

http://www.oshimatsubaki.co.jp/index.html

Hey Leony can I oder from this site, Don't understand the language how do I know how much it costs?? Help??


----------



## mehrunissa (Oct 28, 2006)

The Oshima Tsubaki camellia oil, it's in the haircare section - is it fine to use on your face? I mean, there aren't any ingredients in there for hair, just the camellia oil, right?


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 28, 2006)

ok ladies , i just found it cheap @ garden of wisdom


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 28, 2006)

Is this sold in stores anywhere in the U.S., or do we have to order online? I'm interested in trying it.


----------



## patsluv (Oct 28, 2006)

I've bought jojoba oil from stores but have never seen any camellia oil. I ordered it from goldportbeauty.com. I also ordered olive and rose hip oil online in the past.


----------



## lummerz (Oct 29, 2006)

Personally, i never seen it in stores..just online sites..the popular site for Camellia oil is eBay: Classic Japanese 'OSHIMA TSUBAKI' 100% Camellia Oil (item 250029815031 end time Nov-15-06 03:39:53 PST)

Apparentally you can buy them everywhere if you live in japan..they are quite popular

It is expensive but it will last you for ages and it's great for anywhere you wanna put on your body except eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lemme know if this is of any help..


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for the help girls.



I wish it was sold in stores near my house...that would be a lot easier. lol. *sigh* Oh well...


----------



## Leony (Oct 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For those who use it on their faces, do you dilute it with anything else...like jojoba oil? or do you apply it directly on your skin? When I used it for face, I just use it directly. 
Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Leony can I oder from this site, Don't understand the language how do I know how much it costs?? Help?? I don't think you can order it from the Japanese website. But, I think you can find it on Ebay. Check this post for the original price in Japan.

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The Oshima Tsubaki camellia oil, it's in the haircare section - is it fine to use on your face? I mean, there aren't any ingredients in there for hair, just the camellia oil, right? It's 100% Camelia oil and it didn't cause me any breakout at all when I used this for my face. But, if you worried of breaking out, just use it for hair and body moisturizer.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I used it for face, I just use it directly. Thanks


----------



## smilingface (Oct 30, 2006)

I also use the Silkia camiella oil from goldportbeauty. I use it every night and it has helped to fade my acne scars. In the winter I use it twice a day. I also use it on my legs. I use it after I wash my face when my skin is still damp.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 31, 2006)

I have some but I don't use it regularly..maybe I should. I just think the oil might make my oily skin worse!


----------



## amyrawrr (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm interested in using camellia oil after reading about it in a post on this beauty blog called Into the Gloss...I was just wondering, for the people for whom this was beneficial, what kind of skin types do you guys have? Thanks!


----------



## patsluv (Jun 27, 2012)

I have normal skin on cheeks but my nose and forehead are oily. I've been using this oil from goldportbeauty.com for a long time without any issues.


----------

